# Asking for some prayers



## VickiQ (Jun 22, 2006)

My daughter Kiersten has been fighting anorexia for the past 7 years (she will be 19 on July 7).She has been in and out of treatment programs-out mostly because she quit. She has decided to check herself into an inpatient facility as medically she is declining rapidly-and she has decided enough is enough and she does not want this disease taking over her life anymore.She will be admitted tomorrow and is signing a contract that she may not leave for 20 days.I am asking everyone everywhere who believes in a  higher power to pray that she follows through this time and will be able to overcome this demon. Thank you in advance.Much love and energy to you all,Vicki


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 22, 2006)

Prayers going up for not only her but for you whole family!  Stay strong Vicki..........the good Lord will get you through this if you lean on him.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 22, 2006)

thats tough, at least she is taking the step. I truly hope she sticks to it. alot of people don't realize the danger and health risk involved when someone is TRULY a hardcore "addicted" anorexic.


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2006)

I will be thinking of you both Vicki. The good news is that it sounds like she is ready for a change. That is the first step. She will get there with your love and support.


----------



## Erik (Jun 22, 2006)

Prayers to you , your daughter and family at this crucial time.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2006)

_Vicki, many many prayers for kiersten,for you and your whole family. I know how hard this is.I'm glad Kiersten has decided to fight, with a loving family like yours she already has an advantage.It's a long hard battle, but she can overcome it..Know that you can come here anytime for hugs, an ear,a shoulder._
_hugs, the Lords love,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2006)

You and your daughter are in my thoughts.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh Vicki!!  Your girl looks so lovely in the pictures you posted, I never realized she had such a serious problem!!  I have been close to someone who were going through the same thing at about the same age (she was 17), I have seen first hand how hard it can be.  It takes lots and lots of strength and courage, even if she desperately wants to change, this illness can have an awful grip over her.  To fight against it she also needs even more love and support than anyone can imagine, but I am sure she doesn't lack it from you and her entire family.  
I really wish you and Kiersten all the best, and for the power to defeat this monster be with you.  You guys will be in my thoughs!!

Big, big (((Hugs)))


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 22, 2006)

Stay strong, Vickie.  I'll be wishing the best for you and your daughter.  As GB said, she's taken a courageous first step.  I hope she only gets better from here.


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2006)

Kudos to her for taking that big big step. Its not easy to admit you have a problem, and tougher still to find the correct help for it. Vicky, you and your family will be in my prayers. Hang in there, we are here to support you however we can.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Vicki, you most definately have prayers from me!! She has admitted the disease and has asked for help. By signing the contract, she is showing that she is ready to fight and conquer it this time. Keep us posted on how she is doing. Tell her she has people from all over the world praying for her recovery!! God bless you Vicki and Kiersten!!


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't tell all of you how much I appreciate your love and prayers.The tears I have now are from all the positive energy you have sent us instead of the tears of helplessness of watching another child of mine struggle in this life.This is going to be yet another rough and bumpy road for this family but, I am grateful I can come here for support.Thak you all again. With much lov and energy, Vicki


----------



## wasabi (Jun 22, 2006)

Vicki, I will be saying a prayer for your daughter and your family.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2006)

This is such a hard problem. I know someone who fought bulemia. Both anorexia and bulemia are eating disorders caused by psycological pressures. I have prayed, and will continue to pray on her behalf, and on yours as well. It's so hard watching someone you love go through such destructive behavior, and know that they are suffering. I wish I had the answers, but each of us must find ways to fight our own demons, with the help of, as you said it, a Higher Power. 

I don't believe in luck, so I won't wish it upon her. Instead, I pray that she will have the strength and courage to battle both the anorexia, and the societal pressures, real or imagined, that are the root cause of this behavior.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dina (Jun 22, 2006)

Vicki, prayers are coming your way.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

The first step is admitting there's a problem, which she did.
That's great ! I'm sending you thoughts and prayers. I really believe she will overcome this obstacle in her life.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 22, 2006)

<<I don't believe in luck, so I won't wish it upon her. Instead, I pray that she will have the strength and courage to battle both the anorexia, and the societal pressures, real or imagined, that are the root cause of this behavior.>>

(((Goodweed))) I'm not much of a believer in luck either .I believe we all have a journey here that we chose to travel but, sometimes we get off course or life throws us a curve and we have to choose a path to follow- sometimes it's the wrong path- after the death of my oldest son almost 7 years ago- Kiersten chose to control or deal with the situation by starving herself- it has taken this long for her to decide to get choose a less destructive path. As much as I have hate seeing her suffer these past 7 years - it ultimately had to be her choice to deal with this situation in not such a destructive manner.I so much appreciate your wishes of courage and strength to get the proper treatment for a more positive journey.Thnak you so much for your kind words. Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

Your girl looks so lovely in the pictures you posted

Yes I agree she is a beautiful young woman.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you Middie-she is an extraordinary young woman-she works with handicapped children on a volunteer basis.She reaches out to those less fortunate and makes their days brighter- and up until now - she couldn't help herself.


----------



## sarah (Jun 23, 2006)

you and your daughter are in my thoughts.sending prayers your way!


----------



## Raven (Jun 23, 2006)

We will definately keep her in our prayers.







~ Raven ~


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 23, 2006)

Vicki, the prayers are flowing your way...............


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 23, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> <<I don't believe in luck, so I won't wish it upon her. Instead, I pray that she will have the strength and courage to battle both the anorexia, and the societal pressures, real or imagined, that are the root cause of this behavior.>>
> 
> (((Goodweed))) I'm not much of a believer in luck either .I believe we all have a journey here that we chose to travel but, sometimes we get off course or life throws us a curve and we have to choose a path to follow- sometimes it's the wrong path- after the death of my oldest son almost 7 years ago- Kiersten chose to control or deal with the situation by starving herself- it has taken this long for her to decide to get choose a less destructive path. As much as I have hate seeing her suffer these past 7 years - it ultimately had to be her choice to deal with this situation in not such a destructive manner.I so much appreciate your wishes of courage and strength to get the proper treatment for a more positive journey.Thnak you so much for your kind words. Love and energy, Vicki


 
In 1994 I too lost my brother & best friend. I won't go into details about how he died but it was sudden and tragic. It took me so many years to finally accept his death. I blamed myself many a times and there was no reason too its just that I was left behind and he (my fathers only son) was gone. He was the first person close to me that died and it was one of the worst experiences in my life. The first 2 years were horrific.......in fact, I should of seeked professional help and its a miracle I'm hear today. It was my dear close friends and the good Lord that got me through it. As years went by thoughts of his death didn't consume my everyday. It took me a good 5 years to where finally, days turned into weeks. I still think of him all the time but only of the good times. In fact, when I do something stupid I always say, "You probably got a kick out of that one didn't you".....and I can hear him laugh in my head. I am able to push that horrible night out of my thoughts now by asking God to take the negative thoughts away. 

I shared this with you so that maybe she too felt the same thing as I did. It may give you some insight. It sounds like she may be ready to finally accept his death and get on with her own life. Ultimately, the choice to succeed is all up to her but with you and your families love/support she'll get through this. I'll def. continue to pray for her and your family. I wish her peace within herself, the strength to overcome this struggle in life and the wisdom to turn to God, family and friends to help her get through this.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 23, 2006)

(((Sizz)))Your words mean alot. Jymm was her hero-sometimes I think she's still stuck in a 12 year old frame of mind in her grief but, that is why she has been in counseling since his death- but, as you said she probably wasn't ready to let it go.Thank you so much for sharing SO much of yourself here.Kiersten is now on her way to the treatment center- her Dad is bringing her at her request-she said it would be to hard for her to say good-bye to me there.(((Sizz)))May you always continue to feel your brother's presenceand know that he is always with you.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 23, 2006)

Vicki - love and prayers are coming your way. Depend on those around you (and here) for strength.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sizz, it must have taken some courage to share such a personal story, but it happens often that it takes someone who had to go through the similar experience personally to truly relate. I am glad that you had the strength to pull through, and became the better person for it. Your brother must be proud of you somewhere up there.

And Vicki, keep on reminding Kiersten that Jym would be very sad to see her in this state, and it would make him so happy and proud if she can regain her healthy self. It takes a person with positive, big heart to be involved in volunteer work with kids in need like she does, and now it is time to put that wonderful heart a bit more into herself, too. I will be thinking of you guys, keep your chin up and keep smiling!! Love and Energy right back to you!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Vicki and Urm!  Sometimes I think we have to open up in order to help a fellow human being in times of hardship.  If my experience and words can help a person then by all means its worth sharing.  Please keep us posted Vicki.  I'm not sure if Kiersten knows you've shared this with all of us......but if she does and its ok I'd love for you to PM me an address where I can send her a little card for encouragement/strength to let her know that her circle of support extends farther than she ever imagined.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 23, 2006)

My Prayers are added. May God Bless.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2006)

Vicki, hope you and your family pull through this.  We are all here rooting for you.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 23, 2006)

praying


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 23, 2006)

All I can see all day is the tears in my daughter's BIG eyes when I hugged her good-bye-I just wanted to take her and run away and find someplace fresh and new for her-if it were only that easy -I know the disease would only follow her.
I wanted to do something special for all of you wonderful people her who have offered up prayers and positive energy for us.The only thing I could think of was to give everyone karma but, lo and behold half way through page too I was informed that I had given out enough karma for one day!!
I know in my heart that this world is a much better place for having all of you in it.Much love and energy to you all, Vicki


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 23, 2006)

Vicki, don't worry about us - keep your focus on your daughter.  Remember the light at the end of this dark, ugly tunnel - she is doing the right thing to get better.  Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's Kiersten a year ago when she graduated high school


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow! She is a beautiful girl.  Thanks for sharing a picture of her. Just know that you and your family have alot of prayers coming your way. What a lovely daughter - and she is blessed to have a great mom.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 23, 2006)

Just spoke to Kiersten- she sounds ok-she's sad.She was a little surprized her blow dryer was confiscated.She said she is bored and wants me to bring her a coloring book and colored pencils on Sunday when we visit her I asked her why a coloring book and not a sketch pad (she likes to draw)and she said she doesn't want anyone reading anything into her drawings that isn't there.Interesting huh?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2006)

_Vicki,_
_forget about doing anything for us, it's our privledge that you cared and trusted us enough to ask for our prayers. I imagine everyone here is wishing that there was more we could do. You take care of you and your family and beautiful kiersten and let us bow our heads and pray for all of you. She has taken a big brave giant step, let's keep her going forward. Many hugs and prayers to all of you._

_kadesma_


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 26, 2006)

Just an update on Kiersten...
We went to see her yesterday for both of the visiting hour sessions- I thank God that she is only a half hour away.It breaks my heart seeing her there but, she is determined to finish this program- that's as of yesterday- she really hasn't started any intense therapy yet as she was admitted on the weekend.She keeps saying I have too much I want to do with my life and I'm tired of this disease controlling it.I can tell when I look in her big eyes that she means it- the conviction is there. She looks so tiny and frail but, there is a fire in her words I hope she keeps going.
Life is so weird,this morning at 6 am Jimmy and I were dropping Dennis and his girlfriend Laurie off at Newark airport. They are headed for Jamaica- this is Dennis' graduation present to Laurie and has been a year in the planning.I felt so happy for them- One minute I'm in tears because my baby girl is fighting a battle to get her life together and the next I'm smiling because my son seems to have his life together.On top of being weird-life is exhausting!!!Thanks for your continued support and prayers. Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 26, 2006)

Vicki, you're being a wonderful, supportive mom.  You're doing great!  And so's Kiersten--what a strong girl to want to give this a try.  I hope both of you have a good week!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 26, 2006)

She's going to beat this Vicki.........she has the will now.  Its not going to be easy for her but she's finding the strength within herself.....her words are proof. I'll continue to pray for her and your family.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 26, 2006)

She will need all the strength she can gather up for the start of the full therapy... I am trying to send out my share of "force" in her way...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2006)

_Sending more paryers, hugs and every stubborn bone in my body her way..She can do this Vicki, she can do it._
_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2006)

love, hugs and prayers!


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 30, 2006)

Kiersten had done so well they had discharged her on Wed and admitted he to an IOP(Intensive Outpatient Program).She will be there from 8:30- 2:30 M-F.Kiersten has really dug her heels in and has made great strides.The new facility she is going to is a much better commute.Those who know this area she will be driving to Ridgewood,NJ as opposed to White Plains, NY.The psych,csw and nutritionist at both places are amazed at the rate of her recovery and don't think it eill be long before she steps downto the 3 night/week program.I am very proud of my lttle girl and exhausted all at the same time.Thank you all again for your prayers-more important than the powers that be-I think Kiersten heard them as well!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Vicki, that's a wonderful news!! I can imagine how proud of her you are, and I am, too!!  As sweet as she is I knew she had one tough fighter within when it comes to a demon like that to deal with.  
Looks like the worst is over and I am glad she can now stay with the loved ones, which I bet, will make all of you so much happier, I will be crossing my fingers for her continued progress, and look forward to seeing her completely healthy again one day soon!

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 30, 2006)

Great news Vicki!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 30, 2006)

That's wonderful, Vicki.  I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats wonderful news to wake up to. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2006)

Way to go Kiersten!!! We are all rooting for you.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

That's great, Vicki!! I'm happy that she is doing so well.


----------



## rickell (Jun 30, 2006)

*stay strong*

will pray for your daughter and you family.  trust in God.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2006)

_Wonderful news. Keep fighting Vicki and Kiersten..Bless you both. I'll be praying for all of you._

_kadesma _


----------

